# Rieselfilter



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

...mal interessenhalber nachgefragt... Wer von euch betreibt Rieselfilter am Teich? Wie groß, wie hoch, mit welcher Füllung auf wie vielen Ebenen und welchem Durchsatz? Worin bestehen die Vorteile/Nachteile von Rieselfiltern? Kann man sie ganzjährig nutzen? ...oder macht es Sinn sie nur im Sommer in einer Parallel-Strecke laufen zu lassen? Es gibt auch halb-getauchte Rieselfilter - Worin besteht hier Vor- und/oder Nachteil?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2017)

Ich kenne das nur vom Aquarium.
Da waren Rieselfilter eine Zeit der rennen weil diese durch den Luft/Wasser austausch die Bakterien richtig in Schwung gehalten haben. Somit eine Hohe Biologische Reinigung erzielten. Sind aber im Aquarium aus der Mode gekommen weil man das CO2 welche zum Teil extra für die Pflanzen zugeführt wurde, damit schnell wieder ausgetrieben hat.
Dürfte aber im Teich nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## Mushi (20. Dez. 2017)

Das CO2-Thema kann im Teich ebenso ein Problem werden, abhängig davon, ob viel oder wenig CO2 vorhanden ist.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2017)

Jain, in der Luft ist c02 genauso wie Sauerstoff. Im Aquarium wird CO2 zu gegeben um den Pflanzenwuchs zu puschen. Aber dazu wird dann auch noch jede Menge an Dünger ins Becken geschüttet damit das CO2 auch von den Pflanzen verarbeitet werden kann. Persönlich kenne ich keinen der Dünger in den Teich schüttet. Glaube auch nicht das du das machst. Somit für den Teich nicht so Interessant bzw. ohne Probleme


----------



## Mushi (21. Dez. 2017)

In der Luft ist sehr wenig CO2, es ist weniger als 1%. Daher bewirkt ein Gasaustausch mit Luft, wie es Rieselfilter tun, ein verringern des CO2 im Teichwasser.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (21. Dez. 2017)

Zu Rieselfilter gibt es sicherlich schon genügend Ausarbeitungen, hier kurz im Überblick:

Vorteile
- schneller Ammoniak Abbau (AOB)
- Sauerstoffanreicherung (<=100% Sättigung)
- Unterstützung der Nitrifikation (NOB)

Nachteile
- Stromverbrauch durch Hochpumpen
- CO2 Austrieb (Problem bei geringem CO2 Gehalt)
- Auskühlung bei Kälte

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2017)

CO2 Austrieb kann ebenso ein Vorteil sein, wenn man zu viel hat. Eine zusätzliche Belüftung entfällt dann.

Einen weiteren Vorteil sehe ich in den feinstofflichen Dingen die beim Zerschlagen des Wassers passieren, die aber niemand messen kann.
Nennt es von mir aus Hokuspokus.
Aber dieser Hokuspokus ist förderlich aus meiner Sicht. 

Noch ein Vorteil ist es, dass in einem Rieselfilter wieder andere Bakterienstämme siedeln, als bei bei getauchten Medien. 
Je mehr Lebensräume ein Filter bietet, desto effektiver und unempfindlicher arbeitet er.


----------



## Mushi (21. Dez. 2017)

Prinzipell ja. Allerdings gibt es am Koiteich selten zuviel CO2. Hier handelt es sich meist um Hälterungen und hoffnungslos überbesetzte Teiche.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## mitch (23. Dez. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Persönlich kenne ich keinen der Dünger in den Teich schüttet.


und was hinterlassen letztendlich die Fische


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinde.

Da ja sonst noch nicht so viel am Teich und hier im Forum los ist, möchte ich gerne noch ein paar Fragen und bisher gesammelte Erkenntnisse nachschieben und hoffe immer noch, dass sich Jemand meldet, der so einen Rieselfilter betreibt.

Filterhöhe - variabel
Durchfluss - ca. 20-30 % vom Gesamtdurchsatz/Stunde
Filtermedien - eigentlich alles, was Biofläche bietet
Menge - ???

Bei den Biomedien scheint es unterschiedliche Ansätze zu geben. Einige benutzen Keramik-Rolls, andere groß-maschige Füllkörper, Japanmatten oder ähnlich, Glasschaum und Einige gar Gestein. Unabhängig davon, dass all diese Medien nur Bioträger sind, nutzen viele jedoch eher die Keramik-Rolls bzw. Glasschaum-Medien, die scheinbar eine deutlich größere geschützte Biofläche bieten und teilweise auch leicht durchströmbar sind.

Hat Jemand mit den verwendeten Biomedien seine Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann ich wirklich Alles an Medien da rein hauen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2018)

Aber so ein Rieselfilter ist doch statisch, sprich unbewegtes Filtermaterial. 
Warum braucht es dann Filtermaterial mit geschützter Oberfläche?
Hier ist doch eher wichtig ein Filtermaterial zu benutzen was eine insgesamt sehr große Oberfläche zur Besiedlung bietet bei gleichzeitiger Verhinderung von Staus und Kanalbildung.


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2018)

...genau deswegen frage ich ja so blöd nach, ob hier Jemand einen Riesler betreibt. Ständig liest man davon, hier & da wird auch oft dafür geworben - so dachte ich halt, fragste mal nach konkreten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2018)

Hi ,
Ich hab auf meinen  Teich (ler) besuchen, bis jetzt nur einmal einen Rieselfilter im Einsatz gesehen und die Dame war bis dahin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Ich denke ein weiterer Vorteil ist das der Filter komplett leer läuft bei der Reinigung ansonsten wäre allein das Monstrum das rum steht ein Grund dagegen.....
Gruss Obs


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Jan. 2018)

2 Häuser Rechts von mir hat der Nachbar vor 2 Jahren seinen Teich erweitert und einen reinen Koiteich gebaut.
Die alte Technik kenne ich nicht, weiß nur das diese nicht Funktioniert hat.
Seit letztem Jahr hat er einen TF mit 2x 4m hohen und ca. 120cm Durchmesser Rieselfilter Türmen.

Wenn der Deckel geöffnet ist dann kann man dort eine Verieselungsplatte sehen.
Unter der Platte sind dann __ Hel-X wie viel weiß ich leider nicht.

War nur zur Teich Einweihung vor Ort.
Scheint aber sehr gut zu laufen.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2018)

Mmmh 2 Türme 1,2mx 4m , alleine die Zahlen reichen aus , das mir beim als LH Betreiber Schwindelig wird, bei der Vorstellung was die Pumpen für einen Strom verbrauch haben

Gruss Obs


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2018)

Die Dinger werden sicherlich eingegraben sein zum Teil. Niemand pumpt 4m hoch. oder doch?


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Jan. 2018)

Gibt es bestimmt ein paar Hirnis..
Mehrheit, wird die Dinger wohl eingraben.

4 Meter Türme finde ich etwas übertrieben bzw. kann ich nicht glauben..
Da passen pro Turm ja gute 3000 Liter Helix rein ..


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Dinger werden sicherlich eingegraben sein zum Teil. Niemand pumpt 4m hoch. oder doch?


Mmmh gut möglich, nur dann rieselt es im eingegrabenen Teil halt nicht mehr....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Da passen pro Turm ja gute 3000 Liter Helix rein ..


  wers braucht 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Mmmh gut möglich, nur dann rieselt es im eingegrabenen Teil halt nicht mehr....
> 
> Gruss Patrick


Das ist korrekt und wird ja von einem Hersteller besonders propagiert. 20-30% Riesel und der Rest geflutet.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

Sorry, so genau kenne ich die Werbung solcher Filter nicht, keine Interesse 

Ich würde mit meiner Erfahrung als  Schwerkraftfilter/Lh Halter niemals freiwillig die Brühe 4 bzw. 3 m hoch pumpen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## center (8. Jan. 2018)

Vielleicht ist auch der Unterschied nicht so gross.
Ob ich nun in Schwerkraft unten Luft reinpuste (dann rieselt halt die Luft von unten nach oben) oder gepumt (dann rieselt halt das Wasser von oben nach unten)


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch der Unterschied nicht so gross.


Keine Ahnung , da keine Erfahrung
Was für einen Vorteil kann es haben wenn das Wasser auf dem weg durch das Medium , immer wieder aufprallt und so
“ zerstäubt“  wird? Bessere Sauerstoff Aufnahme?  VIELLEICHT 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2018)

Patrick- Du pumpst doch die "Brühe " nicht 3m hoch, sondern "nur" 1m.
In den restlichen 2m sammelt sich dann die "Brühe" ganz unten.
Da kann man schön kopfüber irgendwann das Bakki AA rausputzen.

Über diese teilgefluteten Biotürme von Genesis gab es schon Diskussionen in reinen Koiforen und auch wer dann dort die Bioträger per Kescher alle 6 Monate rausangelt.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=22968&p=328253&hilit=bioturm#p328253

Ist doch letztendlich für den Verkäufer oder Propagandisten dieser Biotürmchen ganz gut:
-Rieselturm verkauft
-Motorpumpe verkauft
-Service alle 6Monate zum Reinigen der Biotürme verkaufen
-Motorpumpe benötigt auch regelmäßige Wartung und irgendwann eine neue..

Wenn ich kein Problem mit Nitrit oder zu kleiner Biostufe habe (weil meine Biokammer mit 3cm Aufstauung und __ Hel-X schwimmend völlig ausreichend arbeitet) dann benötige ich keinen Rieselfilter mit 1m  und mehr Förderhöhe für die Pumpe.
Vermutlich wird der Vorteil eines Rieselfilters darin liegen, wenn man Gasüberschüsse aus dem Wasser austreiben will.
Oder wenn man Platzprobleme für die Bio hat und sie unbedingt über dem Teich an der Wand hängen muß.

Wer also ohne Riesler über CO2 Mangel im Wasser klagt, wird das mit einem Rieselfilter ggf. nicht verbessern.
Auch da wieder ein parallel Riesler Tröt mit allen Facetten:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23654

Der dortige Link zu dem Block von Herr K in Bezug auf Riesler ist auch ganz nett:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8GKPcgHZ00_


Wenn auch dort durch den Herr K zum Thema Riesler auch nicht alles erklärt wird und er auch nicht weiß, wie er an einer fast Drucklosen Leitung per Abzweig Luft rausbekommt und dass Leitungen mit geschlossenen Bögen nach oben nicht lange funktionieren......


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Patrick- Du pumpst doch die "Brühe " nicht 3m hoch, sondern "nur" 1m.
> In den restlichen 2m sammelt sich dann die "Brühe" ganz unten.
> Da kann man schön kopfüber irgendwann das Bakki AA rausputzen.


Wieviele solcher Anlagen hast du in der Realität schon gesehen?
Ich schon mehrere.
Und die liefen tatsächlich ohne Wartung mehr als 1-2 Jahre.
Die ich kenne wurden sogar aufgestockt und in diesem Zusammenhang mal zerlegt.
Nix AA.
Wie auch?
Das Wasser wird doch unten abgesaugt und wieder dem Teich zugeführt.
Spülen kann man das natürlich auf dieselbe Art.
Du wiederholst hier ebenso Gebetsmühlenartig was andere plappern um die Dinger zu verkaufen. 

Warum MK seine Anlagen dann reinigt?
Sicher ist sicher würde ich sagen.
Immerhin schwimmt dort sein Kapital.
Wirklich nötig? Ich denke nicht.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wer also ohne Riesler über CO2 Mangel im Wasser klagt, wird das mit einem Rieselfilter ggf. nicht verbessern.


Diese Anspielung ist total unnötig du Experte.
Vielleicht baue ich mir einen Rieselfilter.
Der kann kann zufällig noch mehr als CO2 ausgasen.
Im Sommer komme ich um eine zusätzliche Belüftung nicht drum herum.
Mit einem Rieselfilter wäre das dann zusätzlich abgefrühstückt.
Warts mal ab.

CO2 Mangel hast du übrigens nicht verstanden wie mir scheint.
Das ging in meinem Fall einher mit nicht-vorhandensein von KH.
Wenn ausreichend KH da ist, wird es schwer den Mangel trotzdem zu erzeugen. 
Hör dir besser nochmal meinen Blog an. Da habe ich ja alles zusammengefasst.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> "nur" 1m.
> In den restlichen 2m sammelt sich dann die "Brühe"


Heist also Klartext 1 m Rieselturm 2 m Schwerkraftfilter prinzip , klar wie sollte sonst die Brühe wieder rauslaufen  würde ich trotzdem nicht machen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Ein Rieselfilter ist für stark besetzte Hälterungen interessant, damit der Gasautausch angeregt wird. (O2 rein, CO2 raus). In allen anderen Fällen sind geflutete Filter die bessere Wahl.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ein Rieselfilter ist für stark besetzte Hälterungen interessant, damit der Gasautausch angeregt wird. (O2 rein, CO2 raus). In allen anderen Fällen sind geflutete Filter die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Amen.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Ist einfach so. Eine kleine Luftpumpe mit 20/30 Watt für Deinen zusätzlichen Luftbedarf wird der Umwälzpumpe in der Effizienz immer überlegen sein. Ammoniak baut der Riesler gut ab, hier gibt es sowieso in der Praxis kaum Probleme am Koiteich und bei Nitrit ist der geflutete Filter überlegen. Es gab einen Hype des guten alten Rieselers, wahrscheinlich durchs Marketing.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ist einfach so. Eine kleine Luftpumpe mit 20/30 Watt für Deinen zusätzlichen Luftbedarf wird der Umwälzpumpe in der Effizienz immer überlegen sein. Ammoniak baut der Riesler gut ab, hier gibt es sowieso in der Praxis kaum Probleme am Koiteich und bei Nitrit ist der geflutete Filter überlegen. Es gab einen Hype des guten alten Rieselers, wahrscheinlich durchs Marketing.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Laut dem guten Herr Butenholz vom Koicenter Hannover, welches ich neulich besucht habe sind Rieselfilter um ein vielfaches effektiver als geflutete.
Daher nutzt er diese seit über einem Jahrzehnt an fast allen Becken mit durchaus vielen und großen Fischen.
Das habe ich live gesehen und kann auch jeder andere machen. 
Einfach mal hin gehen und überzeugen. Die haben jeden Tag geöffnet.

Worauf beruhen deine Daten und Aussagen?


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Florian, ist das Dein Ernst? Redest Du mit 5 anderen Leuten, erhält Du 10 weitere Empfehlungen. Ich bin mehr als 15 Jahre dabei und habe genug probiert und gesehen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Florian, ist das Dein Ernst? Redest Du mit 5 anderen Leuten, erhält Du 10 weitere Empfehlungen. Ich bin mehr als 15 Jahre dabei und habe genug probiert und gesehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank


Was im Umkehrschluss dann heißen soll, dass deine "Meinung" die richtige ist? 
Kann ich das alles leicht nachprüfen und verifizieren?

Im Koicenter kann das jeder, 6 Tage die Woche unabhängig davon was ich hier schreibe.
Worüber reden wir hier dann noch Frank?


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Was kannst Du nachprüfen? Den Stromverbrauch? Die Futtermenge? Den direkten Vergleich zu anderen Systemen? usw.

Es bestreitet keiner, dass es funktioniert. Allerdings geht es geschickter.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was kannst Du nachprüfen? Den Stromverbrauch? Die Futtermenge? Den direkten Vergleich zu anderen Systemen? usw.
> 
> Es bestreitet keiner, dass es funktioniert. Allerdings geht es geschickter.
> 
> ...


Du willst es geschickter? 
Dann geh zu Koi Freak, wo ich auch neulich war.
Da war der Filter auf 2 Quadratmeter untergebracht.
Trommelfilter und belüftete Kaldness-Tonne. 
Reicht auch für etliche Fische.

Aber hier geht es um Rieselfilter, oder?


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2018)

Hat Koifreak von Rieselfiltern geschwärmt, als er vor seinem Moving Bed stand? Wahrscheinlich war er mit seinem System auch sehr zufrieden. ;-)

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Das wird langweilig Frank. 
Ich glaube deine Ausführungen helfen Rico nicht weiter.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2018)

Hey Jungs .....trinkt mal noch einen Kaffee und esst ein Stück Kuchen.

Jeder Teich ist anderst und jeder Filter auch ,  was meint ihr was ich mir schon über meine innenliegendes Flächen boden absaugung Rohr anhören musste ....von Geil bis Funzzt nie ....
mmmh bei mir läuft das Teil seit 10 Jahren ohne Probleme 
Wenn Riesler nicht auch funnzen würden wären sie längst vom Markt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

meine persönliche Meinung......

Ich betreibe einen Rieselfilter an der Innenhälterung, gefüllt mit Glasschaum. Der macht sehr gut seine Arbeit. Der baut einerseits Ammonium ab, und in Erweiterung irgendwann auch Nitrit. Nur das einfahren für den Nitritabbau dauert deutlich länger als bei Helixtonnen. Und hierbei reden wir von ca. 6 Monaten Laufzeit. 

Also von daher ist das am Teich sehr lustig, treibt das Co2 aus, baut Ammonium ab und wenn der Nitritabbau beginnt ist schon wieder Winter und das Ding müßte dann eigentlich ausgeschaltet werden (sofern er nicht frostsicher isoliert ist).

Von daher ist verständlich das Butenholz auf diese Filter schwört, denn diese laufen bei ihm 365 Tage im Jahr!

Betr. der Biotürme des Marketingprofis:
Alles schön und gut das man die nicht reinigen muss! Aber wie stellt man fest das es Zeit für eine Reinigung ist? Das unten auf 4m Tiefe nicht die Jauche steht? Ganz einfach, oder? oder wartet man soweit bis die Fische handtellergroße Löcher haben um dann festzustellen das da was brennt? Und wenn es dann so weit ist geht es kopfüber rein um den Dreck dort rauszuholen? oder spüle ich den in den Teich? absaugen? wie sauber kann man das absaugen? wie kann man den Boden und die Wände schrubben? 

Klar funktionieren die Biotürme gut was Nitritabbau betrifft, das schafft aber auch ein verdreckter Beadfilter oder wie ich selbst erfahren mußte eine untauglicher Superbeadfilter. War lecker was ich dort roch, mein Haus stank eine Woche trotz lüften nach dem Dreck!

Das die Dinger nicht richtig laufen sieht man denen nämlich nicht an, sondern erst dann wenn man die Verrohrung komplett abbaut (was teilweise mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden ist). Das stinkt nicht oben, sondern unten steht die Jauche! Und das von den 4m auf dem tiefsten Meter!

Von daher bin ich immer für ein System was ich auch bis unten kontrollieren kann und wie kann man diese Jauchetürme kontrollieren?

Ich kenne auch einen Händler der seit Jahren auf Lavafilter steht, aber letztens merkte er auch das dort die __ Parasiten sitzen die er immer behandelt, bzw. der Grund für seine bakteriellen Entzündungen sitzt. Aber kein Problem mal eben 2 Tonnen stinkendes Lava rauszunehmen. Oben war alles super, aber je tiefer desto besser!


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2018)

Mein Reden Patrick. Kein Teich ist gleich.

Auch wenn hier kurz auf Vor- und Nachteile von Rieslern abgeschweift wurde und ich keine Koihändlerbildungsreise hinter mir habe, ist doch auch klar, dass statische Filtermedien mal gereinigt werden sollten.
Und dazu zähle ich eben auch Rieselfilter oder getauchte statische Medien oder eine Kombination aus Beiden wie bei Genesis.
Auch wenn der Ablauf am Boden ist, wird sich bei statischen Medien irgendwann das Medium etwas zuschlammen, was auch "feine" Vorfilter wie TF oder EBF nicht ganz verhindern können.
Also sollten diese eine regelmäßigen Wartung unterliegen. Wer mag.

Wer das nicht mag, öffnet 1 x die Woche den BA der Biokammer unter dem dauerhaft oder periodisch bewegten Bioträger und gut.

Und vielleicht ist es dann günstiger einen Riesler in mehrstufigen Etagen/ Kästen zu konzipieren.
Abstapeln, durchspülen, rückstapeln, fertig. Wer mag.
Auch dazu gibt es sicher Konzepte und Bauweisen/ Obstkästen, Euroboxen...von teuer bis einfach und günstig alles möglich.

Wer keine Probleme am Teich hat, der braucht eigentlich nicht umbauen. Es sei denn durch inneren Zwang.
Man muß ja nicht immer die Schweine anderer durchs eigene Dorf treiben.

Trotzdem wären Messwerte am Riesler bezüglich aller interessanten Gase im Wasser vor und dahinter interessant.
----
Auch Torsten- tosa meine vollste Zustimmung!


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Gut ausgeführt Tosa.
Der Argumentation kann man gut folgen.



tosa schrieb:


> Von daher bin ich immer für ein System was ich auch bis unten kontrollieren kann und wie kann man diese Jauchetürme kontrollieren?



Um gleich mal wieder in die Extreme zu gehen:
Die Filter von Peter Waddington, die ich hier und da schon mal angesprochen habe, sind aus Plexiglas und vollkommen durchsichtig.
Genau aus dem Grund, weil er sagt, das er dann eben alles kontrollieren kann.
Macht auch Sinn aus meiner Sicht. 

Wird natürlich schwer das in großen Dimensionen umzusetzen oder bei gemauerten Filtern usw.
Vielleicht mit Kontrollfenstern oder dergleichen.


An alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:
Eine Bildungsreise kann ich übrigens jedem empfehlen.
Denn es schwört wirklich fast jeder auf was anderes. 
Und meist sogar mit Erfolg. 
Egal ob Händler oder Privatmann.


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Filter von Peter Waddington, die ich hier und da schon mal angesprochen habe, sind aus Plexiglas und vollkommen durchsichtig.
> Genau aus dem Grund, weil er sagt, das er dann eben alles kontrollieren kann.



wer hat das schon? und wie macht man das wenn das Ding 3m tief im Boden steckt? Da muss man aber viel mauern etc.!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (8. Jan. 2018)

Die Anlage ist in Teil Schwerkraft gebaut.
Das Grundstück hat eine Hanglage und der Teich steht vorne an der Terasse die Technik hinten zum Wald.
Der TF und die beiden Filter stehen in seinem Filterkeller der müsste ca 5m x 5m sein und über 2 tief.
hinter dem Gartenhäuschen mit der Heizung ist eine Treppe.
Die Beiden Pumpen müssen ca. 1-1,5m hoch pumpen.

Ich bin nicht der Koipool Besitzer aber finde die Anlage sehr Interessant alleine die Dimensionen und die Fische.
Mir wäre das einfach zu viel Arbeit und zu viel Geld, alleine die Heizkosten müssen um die 2000€ sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Jan. 2018)

Hier mal ein Beispiel von einem Selbstbauriesler:
http://koi-live.de/ftopic48130.html
oder hier
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rieselfilter-eigenbau/784072364-138-8224

Vermutlich wurden hier die drei Stapel parallel betrieben, was auch Förderhöhe an der Pumpe reduziert. Man muß also nicht unbedingt hochstapeln.


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Anlage ist in Teil Schwerkraft gebaut.
> Das Grundstück hat eine Hanglage und der Teich steht vorne an der Terasse die Technik hinten zum Wald.
> Der TF und die beiden Filter stehen in seinem Filterkeller der müsste ca 5m x 5m sein und über 2 tief.
> hinter dem Gartenhäuschen mit der Heizung ist eine Treppe.
> ...



o.k. ich dachte das ich schon verrückt bin, aber dazu müßte ich bei mir aufgrund der Ebenheit des Grundstücks zuerst mal eine Hanglage schaffen oder einen 3m tiefen Filterkeller mauern....... und ich denke das Glück haben die meisten!


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Miteinand'

Ich danke allen Beteiligten für ihre Meinungen, Antworten und Gedanken. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die betreffenden Themenbereiche zitieren und dazu etwas sagen, aber ich glaube, dass geht zu weit. Das der Punkt, mit dem 4 m hohen Riesler etwas für Unmut & Zündstoff sorgte, war einerseits amüsant, aber irgendwie auch erschreckend.
Was mich etwas störte, muss ich leider so sagen , dass das Thema dann anhand der gedanklichen 4 m hohen Türme so ausartet und man scheinbar davon ausgeht, dass ich so ein Filter bauen könnte, dann auch 2-3 m tief eingraben würde und man sich Gedanken über die Reinigung am Filtergrund macht. 

Ein paar nutzbare Fakten haben sich dennoch ergeben, mit denen ich was anfangen kann. Danke dafür. 

...jetzt lösche ich den geschriebenen Text in diesem Teil das 4. Mal und schreibe neu...vielleicht lag es aber auch an mir, dass ich mich nicht ganz konkret ausgedrückt habe, was ich eigentlich wissen wollte. Sorry, mein Fehler. 


Letztendlich ging es mir um das einfache Prinzip und den gemachten Erfahrungen eines Rieselfilters mit den konkreten Fragen nach Filtermaterial, Medienvolumen, Durchsatzvolumen und solcher Fakten halt.
Beantwortet wurde zumindest in Teilen die Frage nach den Medien, was ergab, dass also Helix oder Glasschaum eine Möglichkeit wäre. So würde mich noch interessieren, wie viel Medium auf welche Behältergröße, bei welcher Teichgröße und welchem Wasserdurchsatz die Grundlagen bildet, welche Lochgröße als Rieselplatte gut wäre, vielleicht auch die Abstände zueinander und so weiter. Vielleicht könnte mir diese Fragen noch Jemand beantworten. Ideen und Gedanken dazu sind natürlich auch erwünscht.

Um es jetzt vielleicht nochmal deutlich zu machen, was meine Beweggründe eigentlich zu diesem Thread waren...

Ja, ich beabsichtige meinen Filter erneut zu überarbeiten  - nicht weil ich total unzufrieden oder meine Werte arg schlecht wären, nein es geht mir schlicht & ergreifend nur darum: 
- ich möchte sehr gerne verschiedene Filtermedien mit unterschiedlich großen Bioflächen nutzen (um auch eigene Erfahrungen diesbezüglich zu sammeln) - die Filtermedien sollen bewegt/belüftet, aber auch statisch eingesetzt werden - ich möchte gerne die einzelnen Medien so optimal wie mir möglich einsetzen, aber dennoch auch die vorhandene Biofilterfläche erhöhen - mein Platzangebot für groß-volumigere Filterkammern ist aus meiner Sicht nicht gegeben, daher die Kombination verschiedener Filtermedien und Filtermodule, wozu ich nunmehr auch einen Rieselfilter-Aufbau in Betracht ziehe, der oberhalb der getauchten Filtermedien (was ja bei Schwerkraftfilteranlagen stets der Fall ist) positioniert und im Bypass betrieben werden soll. Auch bin ich gerade mal wieder in Batsellaune und es gibt doch immer etwas am Filter zu pimpen. Oder? 
Mir ist bewusst, dass ich dafür mehr Energie als bisher aufbringen muss, aber ich erhoffe mir davon halt - auf Grund meiner aktuellen Gegebenheiten - nochmal eine verbesserte Filter- & Abbauleistung, eine stabilere & ausreichende Biostufe, um auch den wachsenden Fischen auf lange Sicht hin gerechter zu werden. Da ich bisher nur 42 Watt für meinen 38 m³-Teich aufwänden muss, sehe ich dem Mehrbedarf an Strom noch recht entspannt entgegen.

Ok, ich hoffe, dass ich damit die Wogen etwas glätten sowie die Gemüter abkühlen lassen konnte und hoffe weiterhin auf eure gedankliche Hilfe und euren Erfahrungen.  Es würde mich freuen, wenn diese Diskussion einfach etwas objektiver betrachtet werden könnte. Vielen Dank.


----------



## tosa (8. Jan. 2018)

Hi Zacky,

ich habe auf der 10m3 IH den RF mit Glasschaum, 1,5m lang x 40cm x 80cm komplett gefüllt.

Rieselplatte hat 10mm Löcher, gleichmässig in 10cm Abstand auf der gesamten Fläche verteilt. Darüber das Rohr was mittig läuft und in alle 3 Richtungen (rechts, mitte, links) das Wasser raus läßt.

Betrieben mit einer RoyalExclusiv Pumpe regelbar mit ca. 14m3 bei Vollbesatz. Das müßte bei deinem Teich der mit Sicherheit nicht so voll wie meine IH bei Vollbesatz ist ausreichen.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ideen und Gedanken dazu sind natürlich auch erwünscht.





Zacky schrieb:


> So würde mich noch interessieren, wie viel Medium auf welche Behältergröße, bei welcher Teichgröße und welchem Wasserdurchsatz die Grundlagen bildet, welche Lochgröße als Rieselplatte gut wäre, vielleicht auch die Abstände zueinander und so weiter.



Einfach so viel Medium wie rein passt in den Behälter.
Behälter Größe ist abhängig von dem Durchsatz den man durchbekommen will.
Die in den Foren genannte Menge von 20-30% zum restlichen Flow würde ich einfach so hinnehmen, wenn man es nur im Bypass laufen lassen will.
Die Lochgröße der Rieselplatte finde ich schon wieder zu wissenschaftlich.
Einfach so das sich das Wasser anständig verteilen kann.


----------



## toschbaer (8. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,


Teich4You schrieb:


> Einfach so viel Medium wie rein passt in den Behälter.


Nein nein!
Bitte erst Erfahrungen sammeln und bitte ab und zu die Finger ruhen lassen!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2018)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein nein!
> Bitte erst Erfahrungen sammeln und bitte ab und zu die Finger ruhen lassen!
> ...


Ich hatte bereits monatelang einen Rieselfilter.

Wenn du schon widersprechen willst, dann bitte auch mit Fakten die das unterlegen.
Mit nein, nein, kann keiner was anfangen.


Aber das wird mir echt zu mühselig hier.
Alle labern nur rum, außer 1-2 Leute trägt keiner wirklich was dazu bei. 
Und dann kommt sowas wie nein-nein. Wem soll das bitte helfen?
Wo ist da die Info?

Ich zieh mich gepflegt zurück.

Die Experten dürfen unter sich bleiben.


----------

